# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  نظرتون در مورد FASMARM  چیه؟؟

## typeman9

سلام :

من مدتی است که در سایت اسمبلر   FASM   مشغول مطالعه ی  کارهای برنامه نویسان زبان اسمبلی هستم . 

با قابلیتهای فراوان اسمبلر  Fasm   تا حدودی اشنا هستم . این اسمبلر  یک اسمبلر رایگان  اوپن سورس خودکامپایل  سریع قدرتمند و قابل حمله . یعنی برای معماریهای مختلف می تونید ازش استفاده کنید. 
یکی از نسخه های  اسمبلر  Fasm    که بطور تخصصی برای معماری  ARM   ساخته شده بنام  FASMARM    نظر منو جلب کرده  . می خواستم بدونم نظر شما در مورد این  برنامه چیه ؟؟؟

اسمبلر   Fasm   و نسخه های مختلفش مثل  Fasmg   و  FASMARM   رو می تونید از ادرس زیر دانلود کنید:

https://flatassembler.net 

لطفا بعد از دانلود  FASMARM   و کار کردن با اون نظر خودتون رو در مورد این برنامه اعلام کنید. دوست دارم بدونم در مورد این برنامه چی فکر میکنید .  با تشکر .

----------

